# PCGH-Foto-Workshop ab Mittwoch Handel: Jetzt vorbestellen oder downloaden - Bessere Bilder in jeder Foto-Situation



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Foto-Workshop ab Mittwoch Handel: Jetzt vorbestellen oder downloaden - Bessere Bilder in jeder Foto-Situation*

					Ab dem 27. Februar ist eine neue PCGH-Sonderausgabe im Handel oder als Download verfügbar. Der 228 Seiten starke und rund 750 Gramm schwere Foto-Workshop stellt unter dem Motto "Bessere Bilder mit jeder Kamera und jeder Foto-Situation" 19 verschiedene Praxis-Szenarien vor, die Ihnen beim Fotografieren helfen sollen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Foto-Workshop ab Mittwoch Handel: Jetzt vorbestellen oder downloaden - Bessere Bilder in jeder Foto-Situation*


----------



## Riq12 (25. Februar 2013)

Sind die Workshops auch umsetzbar mit weniger gutem Equipment? Nicht jeder hat die Topmodelle der Spiegelreflexkameras zu Hause, sondern, wenn überhaupt, eher die Einsteigerprodukt á la canon 1000d und Konsorten. Fotografieren ist ein teures Hobby und ein 12,99 Euro Heft macht aus einem mäßiger Technik keine Wunderwaffe. Hinweise, dass man Lichtquellen etc. positionieren muss, lichtstarke Objektive etc. braucht oder in bestimmten Situationen Festbrennweiten braucht, helfen einem gefrusteten Anfänger auch nicht weiter ...

Ein wenig mehr Aussage zum Content wäre nett 

Riq


----------



## keinnick (25. Februar 2013)

Ich wüsste nicht, warum sie das nicht sollten. Was kannst Du denn mit einer 1000d (ich hatte selbst mal eine, das war meine erste DSLR) nicht machen? Eine (z. B.) 1D Mark III ist natürlich die bessere Kamera aber die macht noch lange keinen guten Fotografen aus dem Besitzer. Insofern trau Dich, auch wenn Du "nur" eine 1000d hast 

Edit: Ist gekauft  Das ist ne gute Gelegenheit die Kameraausrüstung nach dem Umzug mal aus der Versenkung zu holen


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (25. Februar 2013)

Heft sieht sehr interessant aus - ich habs mal bestellt.

Da der Kauf einer DSLR kurz bevor steht, kommt mir das sehr gelegen - im Übrigen macht gutes Equipment noch lange keinen guten Fotografen, gerade Basics wie Brennweite, Blende und ISO bringen selbst so manchen erfahrenen Knipser ins Stottern.


----------



## der_yappi (25. Februar 2013)

Ich werd im Laden mal danach Ausschau halten - und wenns mich anspricht kaufen...


----------



## Sven13 (25. Februar 2013)

Schade, dass ich das mit den Community Fotos verpasst habe. Hätte gerne teilgenommen.


----------



## Riq12 (26. Februar 2013)

@keinnick: Es ging mit nicht um meine Ausrüstung, sondern um die etwaiger Käufer des Magazins. 

Es gibt so viele Fotozeitschriften am Markt, die alle mit den gleichen Phrasen locken, um dann häufig doch wieder blutige Anfänger im Stich zu lassen. Da wird dann z.B. das Thema "Perfekte Belichtung" angepriesen, tatsächlich wird dann im Artikel mit HDR gearbeitet. Das kann nicht der Sinn sein. Aber vielleich kannst du ja was zum Inhalt sagen?

Am besten einfach einen "in the field" Workshop buchen  Kostet zwar deutlich mehr, bringt aber auch wirklich was


----------



## keinnick (26. Februar 2013)

Riq12 schrieb:


> @keinnick: Es ging mit nicht um meine Ausrüstung, sondern um die etwaiger Käufer des Magazins.
> 
> Es gibt so viele Fotozeitschriften am Markt, die alle mit den gleichen Phrasen locken, um dann häufig doch wieder blutige Anfänger im Stich zu lassen. Da wird dann z.B. das Thema "Perfekte Belichtung" angepriesen, tatsächlich wird dann im Artikel mit HDR gearbeitet. Das kann nicht der Sinn sein. Aber vielleich kannst du ja was zum Inhalt sagen?
> 
> Am besten einfach einen "in the field" Workshop buchen  Kostet zwar deutlich mehr, bringt aber auch wirklich was


 
Entschuldige, da habe ich Dich falsch verstanden  Zum Inhalt kann ich noch nichts sagen, ich habe das Heft noch nicht gekauft aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass PCGH sich von den gängigen Fotozeitschriften abhebt. Im schlimmsten Fall habe ich die 12,99 Euro in den Sand gesetzt. Mit der Teilnahme an einem Workshop gebe ich Dir Recht (Nur kann man auch damit auf die Nase fallen und setzt im Zweifel noch viel mehr Geld in den Sand falls man an ein schwarzes Schaf gerät). 

Die Teilnahme an einem Workshop und ein solches Heft / Buch schließen sich meiner Meinung nach aber gegenseitig auch nicht aus sondern können sich, sofern beide gut gemacht sind, entsprechend ergänzen.


----------



## Lorin (26. Februar 2013)

Gestern schon bestellt. Bin mal gespannt ob sich die Investition gelohnt hat.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Februar 2013)

Riq12 schrieb:


> Sind die Workshops auch umsetzbar mit weniger gutem Equipment? Nicht jeder hat die Topmodelle der Spiegelreflexkameras zu Hause, sondern, wenn überhaupt, eher die Einsteigerprodukt á la canon 1000d und Konsorten. Fotografieren ist ein teures Hobby und ein 12,99 Euro Heft macht aus einem mäßiger Technik keine Wunderwaffe. Hinweise, dass man Lichtquellen etc. positionieren muss, lichtstarke Objektive etc. braucht oder in bestimmten Situationen Festbrennweiten braucht, helfen einem gefrusteten Anfänger auch nicht weiter ...
> 
> Ein wenig mehr Aussage zum Content wäre nett
> 
> Riq


 
Die Workshops sind meist mit DSLRs umgesetzt worden - aber wenn Du eine Kamera hast, die sich manuell einstellen lässt, dann sind die Tipps natürlich grundsätzlich auch dafür geeignet. Wobei bei bestimmten Themen wie Super-Makro-Fotografie (Monster-Tele) oder auch Sport (hohe Fps-Zahlen) schon mal eine DSLR nötig(er) ist.

Wir werden am Mittwoch zum Release noch mal einige Beispielseiten in die Galerie packen. Dann kann man sich das hoffentlich besser vorstellen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich werd im Laden mal danach Ausschau halten - und wenns mich anspricht kaufen...


 
Sehe ich ähnlich. Besonders unter dem Aspekt das ich ja nur eine billige Digitalknipse habe


----------



## docdent (26. Februar 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Die Workshops sind meist mit DSLRs umgesetzt worden - aber wenn Du eine Kamera hast, die sich manuell einstellen lässt, dann sind die Tipps natürlich grundsätzlich auch dafür geeignet. Wobei bei bestimmten Themen wie Super-Makro-Fotografie (Monster-Tele) oder auch Sport (hohe Fps-Zahlen) schon mal eine DSLR nötig(er) ist.


Das find' ich schon mal gut. Tipps, wie man gute Bilder mit dem iPhone macht, brauche ich nämlich (trotz Besitz desselben) nicht.

Übrigens ist es etwas schade, dass Euer Shop die Abo-Nummer nicht selber nachschlagen kann. Auf meinen Heften fehlt nämlich der Aufkleber. Da ich nicht bis zur nächsten PCG/PCGH warten will, muss ich halt morgen mal in den Zeitschriftenhandel


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. Februar 2013)

Auf der einen Seite finde ich es ja gut das man sich als Zeitschrift mit einem weiteren Themenfeld beschäftigt.
Aber andererseits wäre mir eine umfangreichere Seitananzahl der PCGH mit mehr Artikeln um ein vielfaches lieber.

Denn "Foto"-Spezial-Zeitschriften und Sonderhefte (heise, etc..) gibts - wie man bei uns daheim sagt - zum "Saufuatan" .
Aber eine Hardware-Zeitschrift wie die PCGH gibts nur einmal.


----------



## Gast20190124 (27. Februar 2013)

Schön mal ne Menge anderer Zeitschriften recycled. (Canon Foto etc, ...)

Ansonsten im Grunde nicht schlecht, aber bei* Digitale Fotografie Magazin *lernt man mehr. Da wird die Technik auch anhand gängiger Mittelklassemodellen erklärt und nicht an ~ >2000-5000€ Kameras und Equipment.

Und welcher Kameraanfänger kann sich Tilt&Shift Objektive leisten? Sinnvoller wäre es, es zu zeigen wie man das auch in z.B. Photoshop Elements nachträglich korrigieren kann. Auch ND und Verlaufsfilter sind nicht günstig in der Anschaffung und ebenso in leichtem Maße nachträglich hinzufügbar


----------



## Bestia (28. Februar 2013)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Schön mal ne Menge andere Zeitschriften recycled. (Canon Foto etc, ...)
> 
> Ansonsten im Grunde nicht schlecht, aber bei* Digitale Fotografie Magazin *lernt man mehr. Da wird die Technik auch anhand gängiger Mittelklassemodellen erklärt und nicht an ~ >2000-5000€ Kameras und Equipment.
> 
> Und welcher Kameraanfänger kann sich Tilt&Shift Objektive leisten? Sinnvoller wäre es, es zu zeigen wie man das auch in z.B. Photoshop Elements nachträglich korrigieren kann. Auch ND und Verlaufsfilter sind nicht günstig in der Anschaffung und ebenso in leichtem Maße nachträglich hinzufügbar


 
Ja, die kommen mir alle sehr bekannt vor, wie der Aufmacher...


----------



## docdent (28. Februar 2013)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Schön mal ne Menge anderer Zeitschriften recycled. (Canon Foto etc, ...)


Völlig richtig, aber es war ja kaum zu erwarten, dass in dem Sonderheft die Fotografie neu erfunden wird.



carlson_hb schrieb:


> Ansonsten im Grunde nicht schlecht, aber bei* Digitale Fotografie Magazin *lernt man mehr.


Das kann gut sein - ein Einzelheft kann natürlich nicht dasselbe Themenspektrum bieten, wie eine Heftreihe.



carlson_hb schrieb:


> Da wird die Technik auch anhand gängiger Mittelklassemodellen erklärt und nicht an ~ >2000-5000€ Kameras und Equipment.


Das mit der Ausstattung stimmt nur bedingt, denn die besprochenen Fotos wurden (wenn ich das richtig verstehe) mit den Amateuer-Kameras gemacht.



carlson_hb schrieb:


> Und welcher Kameraanfänger kann sich Tilt&Shift Objektive leisten?


Ja, das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Ich werde mir auch keine Studiobeleuchtung zulegen. Trotzdem steht den entsprechenden Kapiteln auch interessantes für Leser, die nicht gleich Profequipement anschaffen wollen.



carlson_hb schrieb:


> Sinnvoller wäre es, es zu zeigen wie man das auch in z.B. Photoshop Elements nachträglich korrigieren kann. Auch ND und Verlaufsfilter sind nicht günstig in der Anschaffung und ebenso in leichtem Maße nachträglich hinzufügbar


Das sehe ich eher als Anregung für ein weiteres Heft: Bildbearbeitung mit Lightroom und Photoshop Elements 

Also mir gefällt das Sonderheft besser, als ich dachte. Für 226 Seiten fast ohne Werbung ist der Preis auch wirklich angemessen. Nur ein paar mehr Bilder der Community hätte ich mir gewünscht. Für mich etwas störend: bei den Angaben der Bilder fehlen ISO, Kamera und eingestellte (!) Brennweite.


----------



## Gast20190124 (28. Februar 2013)

docdent schrieb:


> Völlig richtig, aber es war ja kaum zu erwarten, dass in dem Sonderheft die Fotografie neu erfunden wird.



es wurde seitenweise kopiert, nahezu 100% das Layout der Canon Foto übernommen. Ich hatte ein Heft der PCGH Redaktion erwartet. Aber so wie ich das hier sehe haben die gar nicht bis wenig daran mitgewirkt


----------



## docdent (28. Februar 2013)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> es wurde seitenweise kopiert, nahezu 100% das layout übernommen.


Echt? Man sieht, dass in der Zeitschriftenbranche dringend solche Maßnahmen wie DRM, Kopierschutz und Patente eingeführt werden müssen...  



carlson_hb schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein Heft der PCGH Redaktion erwartet. Aber so wie ich das hier sehe haben die gar nicht bis wenig daran mitgewirkt


Ja, da war ich auch überrascht - deswegen meinte ich ja: Wenigstens ein paar mehr Community-Bilder wären nett gewesen. Aber rückblickend betrachtet: Fotografie ist trotz Thilo nicht die Kernkompetenz der PCGH. Insofern ist es schon verständlich, dass sie eine Lizenzausgabe nachdrucken.


----------



## der_yappi (2. März 2013)

Hab zwei Edekas, einen Osiander und ein Thalia abgegrast und das Sonderheft NICHT gefunden...
Und auf gut Glüxk bestelle ich nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. März 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Hab zwei Edekas, einen Osiander und ein Thalia abgegrast und das Sonderheft NICHT gefunden...
> Und auf gut Glüxk bestelle ich nicht.


 
Ich zitiere mich mal aus der News: 
"Sie finden den Foto-Workshop von PC Games Hardware in jedem gut  sortierten Zeitschriftenladen, ob nun am Kiosk, am Bahnhof oder am  Flughafen. Falls nicht, teilen Sie uns einfach ihre Postleitzahl im  Kommentarthread auf diese News mit und wir suchen einen Händler für Sie.  "


----------



## TobiL (5. März 2013)

Kann man den Foto-Workshop von PCGH auch in der Schweiz kaufen?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. März 2013)

In Meggen selber gibt es keinen EH, der das Bookazine führt. Meggen liegt aber nur ca. 5 km entfernt von Luzern.
  Dort könntest Du das Bookazine u.a. bei folgenden Händlern kaufen:

  K-Kiosk / Schönbohl
  Langensandstr. 23
  Luzern

  Perry-Markt
  Würzenbachstr. 19
  Luzern


----------



## TobiL (6. März 2013)

Thanks.
Gerade eben gekauft.


----------



## EasyC (27. März 2013)

Bekommt man das Heft villeicht noch in der nähe von 76709/Rhein-Neckar Raum?


----------



## Taitan (28. März 2013)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Schön mal ne Menge anderer Zeitschriften recycled. (Canon Foto etc, ...)
> 
> Auch ND und Verlaufsfilter sind nicht günstig in der Anschaffung und ebenso in leichtem Maße nachträglich hinzufügbar



ND und Polfilter können NICHT nachträglich eingearbeitet werden. Verlaufsfilter aber schon.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. April 2013)

EasyC schrieb:


> Bekommt man das Heft villeicht noch in der nähe von 76709/Rhein-Neckar Raum?


 
Hi,

[FONT=&quot]in Kronau (PLZ-Gebiet 76709) gibt es momentan keinen Händler mehr der den Titel führt. In der näheren Umgebung gibt es folgende Händler, die das Bookazine noch im Angebot haben sollten:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Marktkauf[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Paul-Gerhardt-Str. 8-10[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bruchsal[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Kaufland[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Thomas-Howie-Str. 2[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Östringen[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Generell kannst Du Dich aber an jeden Einzelhändler seines Vertrauens wenden und Hefte über diesen beim Grosso bestellen.[/FONT]


----------



## afeu (6. August 2013)

Hi,

gibts das Heft auch in Linz (AT- PLZ: 4020 oder 4040) zu kaufen?


----------



## ReKoR (5. Dezember 2013)

Das Heft ist im Shop nicht mehr verfügbar, dabei wollte ich es doch zu Weihnachten verschenken. Kommt das wieder rein?


----------

